# Sabrina (1995) - Score - Best parts of the suite (Exposition for the TC Best Original Musical or Comedy Score 1996)



## HansZimmer

The film Sabrina (1995) was nominated in 1996 for the Academy Award "Best original musical or comedy score". Music composer and conductor: John Williams.

Here below you find a video with the best parts of the suite, which is structurued as follows:
00:00 Theme from Sabrina (main theme)
04:31 Moonlight (instrumental)
07:31 Growing Up in Paris






If you want to listen to the fulle suite, you can use this youtube playlist.


----------



## Chat Noir

I quite liked this film and saw it at the cinema. The music is good, though I don't think much of the 'growing up in Paris' bit. It sounds like a selection from an Enoch Light album. The 'theme' is actually pretty good, though at 1:50 I felt strong vibes that it was cribbed from somewhere, but I can't put my finger on it. The orchestrations from Williams (assuming he still does these himself) are always very good.


----------



## HansZimmer

Chat Noir said:


> I quite liked this film and saw it at the cinema. The music is good, though I don't think much of the 'growing up in Paris' bit. It sounds like a selection from an Enoch Light album. The 'theme' is actually pretty good, though at 1:50 I felt strong vibes that it was cribbed from somewhere, but I can't put my finger on it. The orchestrations from Williams (assuming he still does these himself) are always very good.


"Growing up in Paris" uses the theme of the song "How can I remember", which is also contained in the suite. The songwriters are John Williams/Alan Bergman/Marilyn Bergman: Original Soundtrack - Sabrina [Original Soundtrack] Album Reviews, Songs & More | AllMusic







In few words, John Williams has composed and conduceted the orchestral underscores, while in the songs there are also the hands of Alan Bergman and Marilyn Bergman.

The other original song is Moonlight.







I don't know if the main theme is 100% original or not, but I can only say it sounds a bit like the Piano Concerto No. 2 of Rachmanichoff. Not the melody, but the style. Someone else says that sounds like Debussy.


----------

